# CC Combs



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have the #5 Comb, but need a little finer comb to comb the loose mats out - the fine part of the #5 just comb through the little knots. 

Any suggestions for the comb to purchase next? I have the rotating comb, it is still to big for the little knots.

I am seeing 2 different types of #11 CC combs, which one should I purchase? But, I love the long tines of the #5 too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, I just use the tiny face comb once the tiny little cotton balls are loose and just sitting there in the longer hairs, because there are never very many of them. But, Dexter is younger and may have too many of them to be able to do that with?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Linda...I know there is a post on this because I ended up buying the CC#11 comb for Jammies. It does work for mats. You might want to try the search to see if you can find the post. It seems to me there were quite a few comments!*


----------

